# Mitzubishi



## Hitschkock (20 Juni 2010)

*Mitsubishi*

Moin moin

Hat schon mal jemand Mitsubishi FU via DP mit einer Siemens 316 2DP verbunden?


----------



## IBFS (20 Juni 2010)

Hitschkock schrieb:


> Moin moin
> Hat schon mal jemand Mitzubishi FU via DP mit einer Siemens 316 2DP verbunden?


 
Das heißt 

Mitsubishi

und das hat nichts mit Klugscheißerei zu tun sondern eine
korrekter Name erleichtert später hier im Forum die Suche.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitsubishi

Alles klar?

Zur Frage:

1. Es fehlt der FU-Typ um den es geht
2. Hast du schon eine bzw. die passende GSD-Datei (http://www.procentec.com/gsd/index.php)
3. Wenn du dir die GSDs von den Mitsubishi-FUs mal in STEP7 importiert,
dann wirst du sehen, das diese sehr viele Parametervarianten haben. Daher..
4. Sag mal was du machen willst Lüfter/Fahrwerksmotor usw.


Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juni 2010)

Hitschkock schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand Mitzubishi FU via DP mit einer Siemens 316 2DP verbunden?



Um deine Frage präzise zu beantworten:
Ja, machen wir seit Jahren.


----------



## Hitschkock (21 Juni 2010)

Moin moin

@ IBFS

Sorry mit dem z ist geändert

zu b:

das ist ein FR-A 700 (400W und 3kW) mit FR-A7NP und mit FR-A7AP

Ich suche nur einen FB oder mehrere FB's die ich selber angleichen kann oder in der Art.
Ehlich gesagt: Mir fehlt irgend wie der Anfang wie ich das Programm aufbaue.


----------



## IBFS (21 Juni 2010)

Die Frage steht immer: WAS willste machen?

jedenfalls Google "gsd FR-A700" 1. Eintrag

https://my.mitsubishi-automation.com/downloads/view/1865/162640.pdf?id=1865&saveAs=0

und auch die passende GSD-Datei (*MELC08FA*.*GSD*) solltest du natürlich haben.

Falls du PPO1-5 nehmen solltest, ist es in etwa wie beim SIEMENS 611U
Du musste das *STW (Steuerwort)* korrekt belegen und eine Frequenz
vorgeben.

U.a. im ZSW wird dann eine Reihe Zustandbits zurückgemeldet.

Was man da so alles falsch machen kann habe ich auch bei einem SIEMENS 611U schon mal
hier geschrieben. (http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=92156&postcount=4)
Da kommt es auf jedes einzelene Bit des STW an.

Ist aber nur als Beispiel zu sehen, ist nicht exakt identisch auch
wenn die PPO-Telegramm-Typen einer gewissen Normung unterliegen. 


Gruß


----------



## Hitschkock (23 Juni 2010)

Moin Moin 

@IBFS

Wir, zwei Azubis und ich, bauen eine Fräsmaschine um
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=34222
die meisten umbauten sind klar und fertig.
Aber die FU's via 316-2DP ansteuern ist nicht wirklich aus dem Handbuch zu erlesen. Die GSD ist schon im Hardwaremanager eingebunden.
Schreibst du den FB aus deinem Siemens Beispiel Zyklisch auf den FU. oder nur bei Änderung? Wird der FU bei der IBN mit Daten beschrieben oder bei jedem CPU Kaltstart?


----------



## Hitschkock (25 Juli 2010)

@Blockmove
ist es dir möglich mir mal so ein Programm zu kommen zu lassen?:TOOL:


----------



## Blockmove (25 Juli 2010)

Hitschkock schrieb:


> @Blockmove
> ist es dir möglich mir mal so ein Programm zu kommen zu lassen?:TOOL:



Wo wär denn da der Lerneffekt? 

Spass beiseite:
Für eine Positionierung haben wir noch nie Mitsubishi verwendet. Bei uns laufen sie als normale FU für Fördertechnik. Da gibst du im Steuerwort einfach Frequenz und Steuersignale (STF,STR,...) vor und gut is.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Hitschkock (25 Juli 2010)

Hi Backmove
entweder ich denke zu kompliziert oder ich bin blöd 
Ihr sendet nur das STW und HSW und gut ist. 
Sendet Zyklisch oder nur bei Werteänderung.
Was ist mit Fehlerabfrage usw.
Das Projekt Fräse muss nicht Positionieren das ist eine Konventionelle Fräsmaschine von 1970! Ohne Maßstäbe


----------



## Blockmove (25 Juli 2010)

Hitschkock schrieb:


> Hi Backmove
> entweder ich denke zu kompliziert oder ich bin blöd
> Ihr sendet nur das STW und HSW und gut ist.
> Sendet Zyklisch oder nur bei Werteänderung.
> ...



Wenn du nicht Positionieren willst, was machst du dann mit der FR-A7AP?

Ich ruf einfach den SCF14 und SCF15 zyklisch auf.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Hitschkock (25 Juli 2010)

Hi

Nachregel Motorfeedback.


----------



## Hitschkock (31 Juli 2010)

moin moin 
@Blockmove
die FU's laufen jetzt.

sendet Ihr verschiedene Frequenzen oder Festfrequenze?
Arbeitet Ihr auch über DP? wenn Ja wie ist bei euch P340 & P79 eingestellt? ich muß immer wieder zurück stellen wenn ich Parameter einstellen will (nervig) .

aber wir haben leider fest gestellt das einige lager def. sind 
nächste Reparatur.


----------



## Blockmove (1 August 2010)

Hitschkock schrieb:


> moin moin
> @Blockmove
> die FU's laufen jetzt.
> 
> ...



Ich schick direkt die Frequenz über DP.
Das mit Parameter 340 und P79 ist wirklich nervig.
Wenn die Dinger mal laufen ist es ja kein Thema mehr, aber während der Inbetriebnahme schon. Ich hab die Einstellungen mittlerweile schon im EPLan-Makro drin.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Hitschkock (8 August 2010)

Moin moin Blockmove,

wenn ich dir jetzt sage die Dinger wollen nicht mehr lachst du bestimmt 

Ich hatte die FU's auf default zurück gesetzt und die werte neu eingegeben jetzt sind sie mir böse. Die nehemen nichts mehr an. Was hast du in P340, 79, und den 550-560 stehen.

danke

PS das Makro würde mich mal Intressieren


----------

